# Pier Rod



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

After further research and feedback, I have decided to go with an Ugly Stick for my first pier rod. At recommendations for length and action? I will be primarily soaking bait, trying to catch whatever is biting that day! I am looking at 7-9' and either of the medium actions (either 1/2-3 oz or 1-4 oz). Is there much difference in the actions or applications of these?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Do not. Consult a professional


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sam Roberts said:


> Do not. Consult a professional


Consult him then Mr. Professional.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Austin said:


> Consult him then Mr. Professional.



:stupid::stupid:


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

for my experience...i have three 7 ft ugly stick rods, and they are both medium heavy. i truly love them, and caught a pretty good sized sting ray (about the size of a 33" tire in diameter) and i was astound that the rod did break. i caught the stick on a fishing pier on 20 lb braid. last month, i hooked a 40" black drum from shore at johnson beach. and i also have the 8ft ugly stick, but its "medium" only. i'd rather much prefer Medium Heavy.

on that note about fishing rods...does anyone know where i can find or recommend a place to shop for an 8- 10 ft fishing rod? i'm not talking about surf rods or those "heavy stout" ones...i already 2 have shimano tiralejo surf rods. i am looking for similar to my 7ft ugly stick MH, but 8-10ft MH rod instead.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got four 8 foot long medium heavy Ugly Stick catfish rods, and they are just about perfect. I've had two of them since 2006 and they hold up to all kinds of abuse and all sizes of near shore fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sam Roberts said:


> :stupid::stupid:


What a joke.

Charles -

Actually, Ugly Stick does make some 8ft rods that work really well for slinging cigar minnows and other small king baits. These are perfect for someone just starting out and on a budget. Once you get used to the fishing style, and want to get more serious gear, then you may want to check out some custom rods and think about getting one built. You can get a nice custom king rod built for $125-$150. Make sure that the Ugly stick that you choose is 8-9ft, with a line rating of 15-20lbs, and a lure weight of 1-3oz or so.

Just make sure to match up your rod with a good reel that can hold 300yds or so of 15-20lb mono. Most of us pier fisherman prefer manual bail reels like the 706z, a custom Mitchell 302, a VanStaal or ZeeBaas. The latter two are expensive options though. A standard spinning reel will work, and if you choose to use one, make sure that you have your bail open and hold the line with your finger when you have your bait drifting. When the fish takes the bait, let it take the line for a few seconds and then engage the bail and let the drag take over. 

Good luck!


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 7' medium heavy ugly stick I bought 25 years ago, it has seen a lot of use and abuse and it is still functional, all eyes are original ... cant say that about any other rod I have owned


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Go with the heavier version IF you intend to throw large baits (hardtails, etc) and the lighter tip for cigar minnows.

you might like the BWD 2200 80


----------

